# I want my tank cloudy :)



## nebraskaheat (Apr 25, 2012)

I goofed and let the water softner run out of salt here at the house. I use well water. I didn't realize it until I did my water change and a day later I had a cloudy aquarium..

After panicking for a few days, I realized what I did.. No problem, got it, getting fixed. Changing out about 5 gallons a day and it's clearing up..

But here's the thing, tonight I was looking at the aquarium, with just a hint of cloudiness still in there and I thought, that looks way better than normal! Usually it's like a microscope, every little nook and cranny of the aquarium is visible from everywhere. And always so bright. I kind of like having this cloudy effect in there..


So my question, as odd as it may be. Is there a safe way to create that effect? A product on the market? A certain type of lighting?

Thanks


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hm well, what type of fish do you have? You can look into blackwater environments. The water would be clear but tannin stained, if that makes any sense? You would be able to see the fish and all but it would be a little more dim. Other than that I really dont know how to cloud the tank on purpose.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't know but, have been told water passed through water softeners was not the best for fish to begin with.This info comes from both of my LFS.Your changing from one to the other would indicate an imbalance created by either the initial salts(from water softener) or the reaction to the lack of.This will not help you re-create the view your looking for,but an observation of water/bacteria quality.I used to (too many years ago) used colored films with my lights to create different looks,maybe that would be an alternative.


----------



## dregan29 (Oct 3, 2012)

Water softeners increase the salinity thus "softer". Can be good or bad depending on the species you take care of. Only a thought and I have never tried it, but if I understand you maybe "cloud the glass with wax? Try rubbing a candle on the inside of the tank where you want to Cloud the view? It would obviously only work in opposing areas of the projected view. And of course uncented, uncolored, natural wax. Again I have never tried it and don't know of any side effects. I never really researched how safe wax is to fish either. Just a thought.. lol


----------



## nebraskaheat (Apr 25, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> Hm well, what type of fish do you have? You can look into blackwater environments. The water would be clear but tannin stained, if that makes any sense? You would be able to see the fish and all but it would be a little more dim. Other than that I really dont know how to cloud the tank on purpose.




Hey, thanks for the info guys. I have Barbs, 7 tiger barbs and a pleco..

Everything has been going great since I set it up in April. Everything is always good on my water tests..

I don't know much about water softeners as this is the first one I've ever had, but if you let the salt run out, you get a white film on things, like your shower door and your dishes in the dishwasher..

So when I noticed the cloudiness, I started noticing the "cloudy film" on my dishes too..

Anyways, got that figured out..It's less cloudy every time I add new water.. But I'm telling you, the visual effect in the tank is awesome. It's like looking into a room where there is a fine layer of smoke...

(probably just reminds me of my dorm in college and that's why I like it  )

Obviously my first priority is making sure their water is good for them, but if I could figure out a way to safely recreate this look, I'd love it.. Going to have to research some thing.. The wax idea is interesting..


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Typical home water softeners soften water using a technique known as ``ion exchange''. That is, they remove calcium and magnesium ions by replacing them with sodium ions. Although this does technically make water softer, most fish won't notice the difference. That is, fish that prefer soft water don't like sodium either, and for them such water softeners don't help at all. Thus, home water softeners are not an appropriate way to soften water for aquarium use.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> Hm well, what type of fish do you have? You can look into blackwater environments. The water would be clear but tannin stained, if that makes any sense? You would be able to see the fish and all but it would be a little more dim. Other than that I really dont know how to cloud the tank on purpose.


I have a 40 Gal like this it is an amazonian Biotope, but it has ALOT of root/drift wood, and the water is a light brown/green color. It has a slightly cloudy effect but not white clouded like a biological bloom or hard water mix in...


----------



## nebraskaheat (Apr 25, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> Hm well, what type of fish do you have? You can look into blackwater environments. The water would be clear but tannin stained, if that makes any sense? You would be able to see the fish and all but it would be a little more dim. Other than that I really dont know how to cloud the tank on purpose.




Thanks, looking into the blackwater products right now. I think it would look good with my driftwood and plants..

Any words of advice or anything not mentioned on the labels or recomendations for which product?

Right now I'm looking at a Tetra Aqua product called blackwater extract.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The extract is a decent product but its not a lasting affect. I use aldercones, wood and oak leaves that gives my water a nice tea color. But it also softens the water naturally.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I use cattapa leaves. You can make a nice tea with it, and the smell of the leaves are awesome. Just be sure if you do make a tea, label it and place in the fridge, as it does go bad.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Make sure you mark it though, someone might want a glass of tea


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL That reminds me of a story. Short version of it, hubbs was very leary on drinking tea for awhile lol


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

nebraskaheat, if you do find an effect like tinting the water with tannis perhaps Peat filter but don't use activated carbon in a filter as it will completely remover the tint effect. Larry


----------

